# Brit's Humor (Funny)



## oldman (Sep 24, 2014)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/tjJc8xLYhak[/video]


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2014)

:lol1:    Love that show.   (Funny man.)


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## jujube (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm sitting here laughing like an idiot!  Really, really funny!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2016)

A classic.


----------

